# Dossier d'enregistrement des fichiers joints sous Thunderbird



## arN34 (26 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Quand j'ouvre un fichier joint d'un email reçu sous Thunderbird, le fichier s'enregistre d'abord sur le bureau puis s'ouvre avec le logiciel adéquat. Au bout de quelques mails, le bureau est complètement pollué et il me faut faire le ménage en prenant garde de ne pas jeter mes propres fichiers.

Il existe certainement un réglage pour spécifier un autre dossier temporaire pour l'ouverture des pièces jointes, mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'option.

Je précise que j'ai déjà réglé ces deux options dans les préférences :
- Thunderbird > Préférences > Pièces jointes > Dossier d'enregistrement des pièces jointes > Enregistrer toutes les pièves jointes dans ce dossier : /Users/arnaud/Desktop/Téléchargements
- Thunderbird > Préférences > Pièces jointes > Actions sur les fichiers > pps = ouvrir avec l'application NeoOffice, etc.

Quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner là dessus ?

Merci d'avance

Arnaud


----------



## Moof2 (4 Mars 2008)

Je fais remonter ce thread parce que je me pose exactement la même question (vous zavez vu, j'ai bien fait une recherche dans le forum avant de poster une question  ), mais personne n'y avait répondu


----------

